# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Làm thế nào để lấy biểu thức toán từ textbox?

## webmaster3386

Em đang muốn lập một chương trình tính toán vật lý nhưng cần phải lấy được biểu thức toán trong một textbox mà không biết làm thế nào, các anh chị giúp em với !

----------


## vietglobal

Nếu bạn thật sự muốn làm và cần giúp hãy post đoạn chương trình đó lên, để mình down về làm cho nhanh, thanks

----------


## sangseo

Cái này tui thấy bên http://www.caulacbovb.com/forum có nói đến rùi và còn có cả source nữa. Bạn vào đó mà tìm kiếm.

----------


## kenquay1

Theo mình để lấy được biểu thức toán thì bạn hãy dùng hàm Val():
vd: Val(Me.text1)
vậy đó...

----------

